# Michigan social anxiety meetup



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I made a meetup group in Michigan. It is for people who have social anxiety.
I have social anxiety and am trying to overcome it. I would like to meet nice people and support each other.

Please join the group if you are interested.









Ann Arbor Shyness and Social Anxiety Group (Ann Arbor, MI)


Do you want to overcome shyness and/or social anxiety? Do you want to practice social skills? Do you want to make good friends? Do you want to improve your life? Join this group!This is a safe place w




www.meetup.com






(Group description)
Do you want to overcome shyness and/or social anxiety? Do you want to practice social skills? Do you want to make good friends? Do you want to improve your life? Join this group!

This is a safe place with nonjudgemental people in a relaxed setting. There is nothing to hide or feel ashamed about. We all understand each other and can sympathize. This group is to help people make friends, practice social skills, and have fun while doing events.

We walk around parks, explore local events, chat over coffee/tea, go to restaurants, and do anything else that looks fun.

It’s okay if you don’t speak. It’s ok if you are nervous. Take the step forward to overcome it! Looking forward to sharing our stories and having a good time.


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

If I'm ever in your neck of the woods, you can count me in!


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Great Expectations, 
Thank you. I wish you are around here.


----------

